# Mailing list - sugesstion



## bryn1u (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey,

I'm looking for mailing list to add some suggestion about FreeBSD GENERIC in 10.1 but i can't find that list. Someone can help me ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2014)

What kind of suggestions? FreeBSD 10.1 is close to a release so unless it's some showstopper it's unlikely there's going to be changes.


----------



## bryn1u (Oct 10, 2014)

Features to PF like ALTQ and RCTL to GENERIC by default that can be use by freebsd-update without compile. Is it possible ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2014)

I can think of a couple of reasons why. First one would be that not everybody needs ALTQ. The second is that ALTQ is not supported by all network cards. And the third is that GENERIC has to be able to run on a lot of different types of hardware.


----------

